# Lazio - Inter: 16 febbraio 2020 ore 20:45 Tv e Streaming.



## admin (14 Febbraio 2020)

Lazio - Inter, big match della giornata di Serie A. Si gioca domenica 16 febbraio 2020 alle ore 20:45 allo stadio Olimpico di Roma.

Dove vedere Lazio - Inter in tv?

Diretta esclusiva su Sky a partire dalle ore 20:45.


----------



## Capitano (14 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Lazio - Inter, big match della giornata di Serie A. Si gioca domenica 16 febbraio 2020 alle ore 20:45 allo stadio Olimpico di Roma.
> 
> Dove vedere Lazio - Inter in tv?
> 
> Diretta esclusiva su Sky a partire dalle ore 20:45.




E' il momento giusto per la Lazio .....


----------



## admin (14 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Lazio - Inter, big match della giornata di Serie A. Si gioca domenica 16 febbraio 2020 alle ore 20:45 allo stadio Olimpico di Roma.
> 
> Dove vedere Lazio - Inter in tv?
> 
> Diretta esclusiva su Sky a partire dalle ore 20:45.



Purtroppo, sarà 2 fisso.


----------



## Andreas89 (14 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Purtroppo, sarà 2 fisso.



Convinto anche io. Classico 0-2.


----------



## Super_Lollo (14 Febbraio 2020)

Figurarsi, come al solito la Lazietta prenderà 2 gol.


----------



## Super_Lollo (14 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Purtroppo, sarà 2 fisso.



Esatto


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (14 Febbraio 2020)

non ne sono così sicuro, questa Lazio gioca molto molto bene. Tra l ' altro hanno fuori Handanovic. Qui va di moda dire che il portiere non conta nulla, io penso che Handanovic - Padelli significhi 10 punti in meno in un campionato (minimo)


----------



## willcoyote85 (14 Febbraio 2020)

bisogna vedere cosa dice la giacchetta nera.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (14 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Lazio - Inter, big match della giornata di Serie A. Si gioca domenica 16 febbraio 2020 alle ore 20:45 allo stadio Olimpico di Roma.
> 
> Dove vedere Lazio - Inter in tv?
> 
> Diretta esclusiva su Sky a partire dalle ore 20:45.



Voglio l' Aquila che in volo picchi sul parrucchino di Conte e glielo strappi.


----------



## Gekyn (14 Febbraio 2020)

Dopo ieri sera tra Juve e Inter per la corsa scudetto non ho più dubbi su chi tifare.....FORZA LAZIO


----------



## IDRIVE (14 Febbraio 2020)

Se alle melme si infortuna Kulovic è 2 o 3 a zero per la Lazio.
Il problema è che invece sembra sempre più in forma.


----------



## Route66 (14 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Lazio - Inter, big match della giornata di Serie A. Si gioca domenica 16 febbraio 2020 alle ore 20:45 allo stadio Olimpico di Roma.
> 
> Dove vedere Lazio - Inter in tv?
> 
> Diretta esclusiva su Sky a partire dalle ore 20:45.



Due tra le squadre di alto livello che più hanno usufruito del fattore kulovic con la Lazio che è più in forma e gioca meglio mentre l'inda massimizza al meglio ogni occasione a suo favore.
Attenzione alla Lazio che se dovesse vincere ha solo il campionato da giocarsi....


----------



## Swaitak (14 Febbraio 2020)

mi unisco al coro di Biglia, forza Lazio!


----------



## admin (14 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Lazio - Inter, big match della giornata di Serie A. Si gioca domenica 16 febbraio 2020 alle ore 20:45 allo stadio Olimpico di Roma.
> 
> Dove vedere Lazio - Inter in tv?
> 
> Diretta esclusiva su Sky a partire dalle ore 20:45.



.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (16 Febbraio 2020)

Per dirla alla Biglia: Forsa Lasio!


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (16 Febbraio 2020)

Daje Nazio! 

Godrei come un caimano sotto LSD se dovessero vincerlo e sia ndranghetisti che melme restassero con un pugno di mosche in mano. 

Spruzzerei come un idrante.


----------



## Raryof (16 Febbraio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Daje Nazio!
> 
> Godrei come un caimano sotto LSD se dovessero vincerlo e sia ndranghetisti che melme restassero con un pugno di mosche in mano.
> 
> Spruzzerei come un idrante.



Spruzza acqua e candeggina, va di moda sai?
Comunque, Forza Biglia.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (16 Febbraio 2020)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Spruzza acqua e candeggina, va di moda sai?
> Comunque, Forza Biglia.



Acqua e candeggina...


----------



## admin (16 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Lazio - Inter, big match della giornata di Serie A. Si gioca domenica 16 febbraio 2020 alle ore 20:45 allo stadio Olimpico di Roma.
> 
> Dove vedere Lazio - Inter in tv?
> 
> Diretta esclusiva su Sky a partire dalle ore 20:45.



Forza Lazietta, ma figuriamoci...


----------



## Darren Marshall (16 Febbraio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Daje Nazio!
> 
> Godrei come un caimano sotto LSD se dovessero vincerlo e sia ndranghetisti che melme restassero con un pugno di mosche in mano.
> 
> Spruzzerei come un idrante.



Lo scudetto alla Lazio sarebbe una goduria immensa, ladri e cuginastri fregati entrambi.


----------



## admin (16 Febbraio 2020)

Ma in una partita del genere i laziali fanno una coreografia dedicata al gemellaggio con ste melme??

Madò...


----------



## admin (16 Febbraio 2020)

Traversa di Savic


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Febbraio 2020)

Che sedere hanno questi


----------



## Pamparulez2 (16 Febbraio 2020)

Senza fortuna non vai da nessuna parte un fuorigioco millimetrico... o la traversa oggi.
Intanto soiegatemi perche non ha ammonito brozovuc


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (16 Febbraio 2020)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Lo scudetto alla Lazio sarebbe una goduria immensa, ladri e cuginastri fregati entrambi.



Già. Se la Nazio dovesse uscire dai giochi mi toccherebbe tifare i nati dopo, purtroppo.


----------



## willcoyote85 (16 Febbraio 2020)

meglio la lazio....


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (16 Febbraio 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> meglio la lazio....



Ma non da oggi. Come abbiano fatto a fare solo 59 punti lo scorso anno non si sa.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (16 Febbraio 2020)

Pamparulez2 ha scritto:


> Senza fortuna non vai da nessuna parte un fuorigioco millimetrico... o la traversa oggi.
> Intanto soiegatemi perche non ha ammonito brozovuc



Il sogno dei sogni sarebbe che la Nazio aprisse un vero e proprio ciclo vincente intanto che noi torniamo lasciando a bocca asciutta per anni sia gli ndranghetisti che le melme, ma figuriamoci.


----------



## kekkopot (16 Febbraio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Il sogno dei sogni sarebbe che la Nazio aprisse un vero e proprio ciclo vincente intanto che noi torniamo lasciando a bocca asciutta per anni sia gli ndranghetisti che le melme, ma figuriamoci.



Sarebbe già un miracolo stile Leicester se vincessero quest'anno


----------



## Darren Marshall (16 Febbraio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Il sogno dei sogni sarebbe che la Nazio aprisse un vero e proprio ciclo vincente intanto che noi torniamo lasciando a bocca asciutta per anni sia gli ndranghetisti che le melme, ma figuriamoci.



Purtroppo è impossibile, già sarebbe un miracolo assoluto vederli vincere quest'anno.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (16 Febbraio 2020)

kekkopot ha scritto:


> Sarebbe già un miracolo stile Leicester se vincessero quest'anno



Appunto.



Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Purtroppo è impossibile, già sarebbe un miracolo assoluto vederli vincere quest'anno.



È fondamentale che oggi non finisca in pareggio. Una delle due deve vincere. Voglio vedere gli ndranghetisti maiali finire a zeru tituli e ridimensionarsi.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (16 Febbraio 2020)

Comunque l’indah gioca davvero male


----------



## 1972 (16 Febbraio 2020)

un bel pareggio e volemose tanto bene. vediamo......


----------



## SoloMVB (16 Febbraio 2020)

Che sogno sarebbe lo scudetto alla Lazio e juve e Inter perdenti in finale nelle coppe europee?


----------



## kekkopot (16 Febbraio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> È fondamentale che oggi non finisca in pareggio. Una delle due deve vincere. Voglio vedere gli ndranghetisti maiali finire a zeru tituli e ridimensionarsi.


Anche se odio profondamente la Juve, veder vincere lo scudetto alle melme mi farebbe ancra più male: i nostri peggiori nemici che banchettano al tavolo dei vincitori mentre noi galleggiamo nella mediocrità assoluta.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (16 Febbraio 2020)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Che sogno sarebbe lo scudetto alla Lazio e juve e Inter perdenti in finale nelle coppe europee?



No, la Juve deve uscire il prima possibile, anche arrivasse in finale e perdesse l’ottava ci guadagnerebbe comunque un bel pò di soldi. Il disastro totale per loro sarebbe uscire ai quarti come lo scorso anno, avrebbe un impatto economico non indifferente.

Ravezzani (al quale molti su questo forum danno credito quando parla negativamente del Milan) è stato chiaro a fine Settembre dicendo: “Adesso c’è la conferma definitiva che l’operazione Cr7 è stata negativa sul bilancio juventino, oltre che nei risultati sportivi. Per recuperare, la Juve dovrà raggiungere almeno la semifinale Champions in questa stagione”.



kekkopot ha scritto:


> Anche se odio profondamente la Juve, veder vincere lo scudetto alle melme mi farebbe ancra più male: i nostri peggiori nemici che banchettano al tavolo dei vincitori mentre noi galleggiamo nella mediocrità assoluta.



Io sarei disposto a sottoportare perfino quello. Tanto anche la prima stella la raggiunsero prima di noi, e con la differenza di palmares in Europa che c’è anche avessero già 30 scudetti sarebbero comunque la seconda squadra di Milano, storicamente. 

Poi con l’Inter almeno c’è rivalità sportiva, la Ndranghetus è mafia pura che deve sparire, deve essere radiata e non tornare mai più, e queste sono tutte cose che non ho mai pensato dell’Inda.


----------



## admin (16 Febbraio 2020)

Ma sto Jhonny da dove è uscito? Sembra il fratello di Sugo. Stessa lentezza


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Febbraio 2020)

E quando segnano... Finirà 0-1 su autorete


----------



## SoloMVB (16 Febbraio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> No, la Juve deve uscire il prima possibile, anche arrivasse in finale e perdesse l’ottava ci guadagnerebbe comunque un bel pò di soldi. Il disastro totale per loro sarebbe uscire ai quarti come lo scorso anno, avrebbe un impatto economico non indifferente.
> 
> Ravezzani (al quale molti su questo forum danno credito quando parla negativamente del Milan) è stato chiaro a fine Settembre “Adesso c’è la conferma definitiva che l’operazione Cr7 è stata negativa sul bilancio juventino, oltre che nei risultati sportivi. Per recuperare, la Juve dovrà raggiungere almeno la semifinale Champions in questa stagione”.



Purtroppo li vedo almeno in semifinale,il Lione è nullo e sappiamo bene che ai quarti prenderanno la più scarsa di quelle rimaste.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (16 Febbraio 2020)

Pazzesco il fallo non dato a Immobile, se al posto di Godin ci fosse stato uno dei nostri era giallo sicuro.


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Febbraio 2020)

Eeee finita


----------



## admin (16 Febbraio 2020)

Finita


----------



## willcoyote85 (16 Febbraio 2020)

stra-gatta


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Febbraio 2020)

Asino Strakosha contro di noi non sbaglia mai


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (16 Febbraio 2020)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Purtroppo li vedo almeno in semifinale,il Lione è nullo e sappiamo bene che ai quarti prenderanno la più scarsa di quelle rimaste.



Vedremo. L’anno scorso si è visto che fine hanno fatto con l’Ajax, e quest’anno sono più scarsi. Poi non è detto che ai quarti becchino una scarsa, nel 2018 beccarono il Real (che quest’anno non è più forte come nel 2018 ma non è certo inferiore a questa Giuve, anzi).



Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Asino Strakosha contro di noi non sbaglia mai



E pensare che c’è chi lo preferisce a Gigio.


----------



## LukeLike (16 Febbraio 2020)

Grande Strakosha, quello più affidabile di Donnarumma


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Febbraio 2020)

Se vabbe se pure Giovane segna che al Manchester United era un cadavere..


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Febbraio 2020)

6 punti contro questa Lazio significa legittimare lo scudetto


----------



## Pamparulez2 (16 Febbraio 2020)

Che ciulo l’indah.... gli gira tutto bene


----------



## Raryof (16 Febbraio 2020)

E' scudo.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (16 Febbraio 2020)

Bene dai, tanto lo scudo alla Nazio era solo un sogno, e una delle due deve vincere, il pareggio sarebbe disastroso e tutto a vantaggio dei mafiosi (considerando anche che l’Inda avrà lo scontro diretto a Torino da affrontare).


----------



## kekkopot (16 Febbraio 2020)

Ma come ha fatto la Lazio ha prendere solo 21 gol con Strakosha in porta?


----------



## Lambro (16 Febbraio 2020)

Sul gol erano in 7 in area contro 5 della lazio , e tutti si sono fatti 70 metri di scatto.
Impressionante.
Anche contro la Roma la Lazio ha fatto molta fatica, se le lasci campo è devastante, se ti copri bene bene Immobile diventa innocuo, Caicedo inutile, e Luis Alberto depotenziato.
Ora tutto dipenderà dalla condizione atletica di entrambe, ma se i nerazzurri tengono le due linee difensive così e corrono in questo modo la vincono 3 a 0.
Io vedrei bene Correa ora, negli spazi stretti la puoi sfangare, e basta con tutti sti cross che l'Inter di testa è forte.


----------



## Swaitak (16 Febbraio 2020)

dai Lazio, l'attacco per ribaltarla ce l'ha


----------



## LukeLike (16 Febbraio 2020)

Ma come mai Lazzari in panchina? E' più scarso di sto Johnny? E Correa?


----------



## kekkopot (16 Febbraio 2020)

Comunque la Lazio, ogni volta che il gioco si fa duro, canna le partite...


----------



## Manue (16 Febbraio 2020)

Faccio veramente fatica a vedere questa inter di Conte, 
catenaccio e contropiede, non a caso predilige giocatori con gamba.
Non ci sono motivi interessanti che spingono a vedere con piacere il suo calcio,
per quanto mi riguarda.

I media dovrebbero scrivere 5-3-2 nelle formazioni iniziali, 
non 3-5-2.


----------



## Manue (16 Febbraio 2020)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Sul gol erano in 7 in area contro 5 della lazio , e tutti si sono fatti 70 metri di scatto.
> Impressionante.
> Anche contro la Roma la Lazio ha fatto molta fatica, se le lasci campo è devastante, se ti copri bene bene Immobile diventa innocuo, Caicedo inutile, e Luis Alberto depotenziato.
> Ora tutto dipenderà dalla condizione atletica di entrambe, ma se i nerazzurri tengono le due linee difensive così e corrono in questo modo la vincono 3 a 0.
> Io vedrei bene Correa ora, negli spazi stretti la puoi sfangare, e basta con tutti sti cross che l'Inter di testa è forte.



Contropiede,
non spendono quando sono rintanati,
e poi via di corsa. 

Pessimo calcio, davvero pessimo.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (16 Febbraio 2020)

kekkopot ha scritto:


> Comunque la Lazio, ogni volta che il gioco si fa duro, canna le partite...



Sono un club perdente per antonomasia, è normale non abbiano la mentalità vincente. Certe cose non si comprano, quando un club vince due scudetti, 1 coppa delle coppe e 1 supercoppa UEFA (tralascio le coppe Italia) in 120 anni di storia è un club perdente nel DNA, come il 95% dei club peraltro.


----------



## SoloMVB (16 Febbraio 2020)

Comunque ragazzi,ho la sensazione che i cugini prenderanno una trave in quel posto la sera dell'1 marzo...A livello arbitrale intendo,già lo vedo un nuovo caso da tramandare ai posteri tipo Ronaldo,Muntari,Turone ecc...


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (16 Febbraio 2020)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Comunque ragazzi,ho la sensazione che i cugini prenderanno una trave in quel posto la sera dell'1 marzo...A livello arbitrale intendo,già lo vedo un nuovo caso da tramandare ai posteri tipo Ronaldo,Muntari,Turone ecc...



Sarebbe positivo, io spero anche che in Milan-Juve ci siano episodi arbitrali tali da scioccare il mondo, bisogna far scoppiare il bubbone a costo di pagare gli arbitri per autosfavorirci, se sapessi che ciò potrebbe far scoppiare una nuova Calciopoli e avessi il potere di farlo lo farei.

Il mio sogno è un Milan-Juve con un altr goal fantasma, un rigore come quello di Iuliano-Ronaldo o come quello dell’anno scorso con Alex Sandro che gioca letteralmente a pallavolo su cross di Chala non datoci ( peggiore perfino di quello di Iuliano-Ronaldo perché c’era il VAR) e un rigore clamoroso a nostro favore non assegnato.


----------



## admin (16 Febbraio 2020)

*Rigore!!!!*


----------



## admin (16 Febbraio 2020)

Secondo me lo sbaglia sto asino


----------



## meteoras1982 (16 Febbraio 2020)

Rigore netto !!! Speriamo segnano!!!


----------



## LukeLike (16 Febbraio 2020)

Ma non è rosso?


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Febbraio 2020)

Sicuro lo para


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (16 Febbraio 2020)

Se lo segnano è fondamentale che ribaltino la partita e se non dovessero farcela che l’Inter vicina. 

Non deve, non deve, non deve finire in pareggio.


----------



## admin (16 Febbraio 2020)

*Goooooooooollllllllll

1-1*


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Febbraio 2020)

Dajeeee


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (16 Febbraio 2020)

Speriamo nel 2-1 alla svelta, allora. Giuro che se finisce 1-1 e non vince nessuna delle due (peggior scenario possibile) tiro giù tutte le Madonne che esistono.


----------



## LukeLike (16 Febbraio 2020)

Sì ma che furto, era rosso! Fallo su uno che sta calciando a porta vuota...


----------



## Darren Marshall (16 Febbraio 2020)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Ma non è rosso?



Non ho capito come fa a non essere rosso, più occasione da gol di così!


----------



## Pamparulez2 (16 Febbraio 2020)

Ma il rosso?!?


----------



## Manue (16 Febbraio 2020)

Questo era rosso netto, pazzesco.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (16 Febbraio 2020)

L' Inter è seconda squadra tutelata, dopo la Juve. Infatti dopo calciopoli diventarono loro i ladri. Quindi non ha senso sperare nella scudo nerazzurro come vittoria contro il sistema. E' la Lazio quella penalizzata, anche per motivi extracalcistici/politici.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (16 Febbraio 2020)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> L' Inter è seconda squadra tutelata, dopo la Juve. Infatti dopo calciopoli diventarono loro i ladri. Quindi non ha senso sperare nella scudo nerazzurro come vittoria contro il sistema. E' la Lazio quella penalizzata, anche per motivi extracalcistici/politici.



Si ma non si può paragonare l’Inda alla Ndranghetus dai, degli episodi clamorosi e continui per anni e anni come quelli della Ndranghetus a favore non li hanno mai avuti.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (16 Febbraio 2020)

Che arbitro indecente. Giusto il giallo a felipe ma... il giallo a lautaro?! Il rosso a devry?!


----------



## admin (16 Febbraio 2020)

*goooooooooooooooooolllllllll

2-1 Lazio*


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (16 Febbraio 2020)

Grandissimi.

Ora tenete però, non fatevi rimontare. Non fatela finire in pareggio per nessuna ragione, o voi i nati dopo dovete vincere, meglio voi ovviamente.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (16 Febbraio 2020)

Gooooooooooooooooooooooooooolllll!!!


----------



## Pamparulez2 (16 Febbraio 2020)

Giusto. Indah inguardabile


----------



## Andreas89 (16 Febbraio 2020)

Gli abbiamo regalato un derby già vinto a questi. Pazzesco.


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Febbraio 2020)

Sul prato verde volaaaa


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (16 Febbraio 2020)

Si stavano salvando ancora con una magabotta di culo questi porci...

Grande padelli!


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Febbraio 2020)

Solo noi non vinciamo mai contro questi


----------



## Manue (16 Febbraio 2020)

Ma padella dove l’hanno trovato??


----------



## Capitano (16 Febbraio 2020)

Bene così


----------



## SoloMVB (16 Febbraio 2020)

Poi Conte s'incazza pure quando gli fanno notare che gioca in modo attendista,stasera il culo li stava assistendo ancora,comunque un grande Padelli.


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Febbraio 2020)

Come fa Eriksen a fare panca io non so


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Febbraio 2020)

Ma solo contro di noi ogni volta Strakosha diventa Yashin


----------



## Swaitak (16 Febbraio 2020)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Ma solo contro di noi ogni volta Strakosha diventa Yashin



se solitamente tiriamo mozzarelle


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (16 Febbraio 2020)

Se la Lazio vince davvero diventa imperativo scansarsi all’Olimpico quando ci sarà Lazio-Milan.


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Febbraio 2020)

Cosa si mangia immobile
Ora la ribaltano


----------



## AntaniPioco (16 Febbraio 2020)

Che numero immobile


----------



## Darren Marshall (16 Febbraio 2020)

Padelli in versione Yashin ovviamente.


----------



## kekkopot (16 Febbraio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Se la Lazio vince davvero diventa imperativo scansarsi all’Olimpico quando ci sarà Lazio-Milan.



Credi che sia necessario? Ci asfaltano lo stesso


----------



## meteoras1982 (16 Febbraio 2020)

Mamma mia Milinkovic Savic in un colpo solo ha umiliato sia Eriksen che Barella con dei palleggi straordinari!!! Acerbi pazzesco stasera non ha sbagliato nulla, gran difensore!!!


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (16 Febbraio 2020)

Acerbi vale cinque Romagnoli.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (16 Febbraio 2020)

kekkopot ha scritto:


> Credi che sia necessario? Ci asfaltano lo stesso



Intendo per evitare rischi.


----------



## meteoras1982 (16 Febbraio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Acerbi vale cinque Romagnoli.




Concordo alla grandissima grandissimo difensore, no quello scempio di Romagna!!!!


----------



## meteoras1982 (16 Febbraio 2020)

Evviva!!! Troppo felice della vittoria della Lazio!!!!!! Conte tièèèè quanto godo!!!!!


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (16 Febbraio 2020)

Grande Lazioooo


----------



## Tobi (16 Febbraio 2020)

Forza Lazio da qui a fine campionato


----------



## admin (16 Febbraio 2020)

Godo


----------



## Manue (16 Febbraio 2020)

Meritato


----------



## Lambro (16 Febbraio 2020)

Grande Lazio, partita giocata su ritmi da premier, lotta feroce su ogni pallone, quando arriveremo a questo livello anche noi , speriamo presto.
Eriksen col gioco di Conte non c'entra nulla.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (16 Febbraio 2020)

Contentissimo, sempre stato un simpatizzante della Lazio.


----------



## kekkopot (16 Febbraio 2020)

kekkopot ha scritto:


> Comunque la Lazio, ogni volta che il gioco si fa duro, canna le partite...



Parlato troppo presto 

Forza Lazio


----------



## Swaitak (16 Febbraio 2020)

forza lazie


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (16 Febbraio 2020)

Sbobbo per non dire altro.


----------



## fabri47 (16 Febbraio 2020)

Che Lazio!


----------



## Darren Marshall (16 Febbraio 2020)

Mutande croccanti


----------



## enigmistic02 (16 Febbraio 2020)

Tra la mafia di Torino e le mer*e allenate da un ex mafioso, meglio la Lazio.


----------



## Freddy Manson (16 Febbraio 2020)

Grande Lazie.. quanto godo, inter di melma


----------



## Now i'm here (16 Febbraio 2020)

dispiace


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (16 Febbraio 2020)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Sbobbo per non dire altro.



Idem. Idrante style.


----------



## BossKilla7 (16 Febbraio 2020)

Non me lo sarei mai aspettato dico la verità. Complimenti a Limone


----------



## Mika (16 Febbraio 2020)

Inizio a pensare che Simone Inzaghi sia un buon allenatore.


----------



## IDRIVE (16 Febbraio 2020)

Per il gioco espresso è da 5/6 mesi (minimo) che la Lazio merita lo scudetto più dei mafiosi e dei prescritti, e neanche di poco. Speriamo che a maggio non sia la solita eterna incompiuta.


----------



## Raryof (16 Febbraio 2020)

Suiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiisuiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii sìsììsususisìsìsìì.
Per fortuna, ogni tanto, funziona la tecnica del non guardare il secondo tempo per non influenzare, come sempre, l'ano spropositato di questi melmosi nerassurdi.
A proposito, giocano davvero da schifo, catenaccio e contropiede (con 6-7 uomini dentro), sperando che questo possa essere il nodo venuto al pettine... 
Vola.........


----------



## LukeLike (16 Febbraio 2020)

Meglio che non vi dico cosa faccio se a fine campionato l'Indah paga Gonde 12 milioni per arrivare terza come con Spalletti e uscire dalla Champions ai gironi come con Spalletti


----------



## Hellscream (16 Febbraio 2020)

Uno scudetto alla Lazio sarebbe addirittura migliore di quello dell'Inter viste le circostanze, ma questi tengono contro la mafia? Boh...


----------



## Andris (16 Febbraio 2020)

ennesima grande partita della Lazio.
sono andati sotto,però grandi attributi.
noi ci siamo sciolti in vantaggio,non in svantaggio pensate voi.

già a Parma si era capito fossero da prendere seriamente,senza vari titolari e vincono ugualmente come le grandi squadre sonno fare.


----------



## folletto (16 Febbraio 2020)

Oooooohhhhhh noooooo


----------



## Pitermilanista (16 Febbraio 2020)

Si sta prefigurando una delle più grandi imprese degli ultimi 30 anni nei campionati maggiori, insieme al Verona di Bagnoli e al Leicester di Ranieri. 
Però tanti qui sostenevano che "Limone" fosse peggio del Maestro avvinazzato che poi è venuto...


----------



## willcoyote85 (16 Febbraio 2020)

bah... grandi feste...

altro scudetto ai ladri. contenti voi. la lazio è impossibile che vinca. impossibile.


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Febbraio 2020)

Peccato sembrava fatta ormai per lo scudetto dell'Inter. Del resto nel girone di ritorno devono ancora andare a Torino con i ladri, a Roma con la Roma e a Bergamo con l'Atalanta. 9 punti facili.


----------



## Raryof (16 Febbraio 2020)

Forza Nazio 
Forza Anna Falchi ignuda


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Febbraio 2020)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Uno scudetto alla Lazio sarebbe addirittura migliore di quello dell'Inter viste le circostanze, ma questi tengono contro la mafia? Boh...



Figurati adesso temo proprio che la lazie ne vincerà tipo una nelle prossime cinque


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (16 Febbraio 2020)

.


----------



## Pitermilanista (16 Febbraio 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> bah... grandi feste...
> 
> altro scudetto ai ladri. contenti voi. la lazio è impossibile che vinca. impossibile.



Impossibile, perché? Ormai ne mancano solo 14, sono in ballo, ci credono. È la magia della sorpresa clamorosa che li spinge, tipo Leicester.
Non hanno coppe, e tecnicamente non hanno nulla di meno della Juve ridicola vista anche oggi e certamente nulla meno dell'Inter. 
Non solo non è impossibile, ma comincerei a ritenerli i favoriti tutto sommato, mentre fino ad oggi pensavo lo avrebbe vinto l'Inter.


----------



## koti (16 Febbraio 2020)

Pitermilanista ha scritto:


> Si sta prefigurando una delle più grandi imprese degli ultimi 30 anni nei campionati maggiori, insieme al Verona di Bagnoli e al Leicester di Ranieri.
> Però tanti qui sostenevano che "Limone" fosse peggio del Maestro avvinazzato che poi è venuto...



Non esageriamo, la Lazio ha un centrocampo che vale tre volte quello dei gobbi. Tare pazzesco.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (16 Febbraio 2020)

Pitermilanista ha scritto:


> Impossibile, perché? Ormai ne mancano solo 14, sono in ballo, ci credono. È la magia della sorpresa clamorosa che li spinge, tipo Leicester.
> Non hanno coppe, e tecnicamente non hanno nulla di meno della Juve ridicola vista anche oggi e certamente nulla meno dell'Inter.
> Non solo non è impossibile, ma comincerei a ritenerli i favoriti tutto sommato, mentre fino ad oggi pensavo lo avrebbe vinto l'Inter.



Quoto. Speriamo, ce l’hanno fatta nel 1999/2000, anche se va detto che quella Lazio era la squadra più forte del mondo in quei due anni come ammesso anche da Ferguson (intendo anche il 1998/199 a dire il vero, infatti facemmo un miracolo a vincere quel campionato, un miracolo vero), come dico sempre per battere la Ndranghetus bisogna avere una squadra capace di fare 10 punti in più in un campionato pulito e quella Nazio era molto più forte della Nranghetus 1999/2000.

Questa non lo è nei nomi ma a livello di gioco straccia l’attuale Juve.



koti ha scritto:


> Non esageriamo, la Lazio ha un centrocampo che vale tre volte quello dei gobbi. Tare pazzesco.



In attacco la Nazio però è inferiore agli ndranghetisti, e anche in difesa (anche se questo forse solo sulla carta, i gobbi ballano parecchio dietro senza Killerini). Sul centrocampo concordo, però sarebbe comunque una impresa enorme non tanto perché la Nazio è complessivamente inferiore, ma perché per battere questi mafiosi vuol dire che in un campionato pulito daresti loro dai cinque ai dieci punti di distacco, tale è il bonus arbitrale che la fogna torinese ha ogni anno.

Speriamo che se dovessero fare il miracolo il prossimo anno non smantellino e anzi si rinforzino.


----------



## Super_Lollo (16 Febbraio 2020)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Suiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiisuiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii sìsììsususisìsìsìì.
> Per fortuna, ogni tanto, funziona la tecnica del non guardare il secondo tempo per non influenzare, come sempre, l'ano spropositato di questi melmosi nerassurdi.
> A proposito, giocano davvero da schifo, catenaccio e contropiede (con 6-7 uomini dentro), sperando che questo possa essere il nodo venuto al pettine...
> Vola.........



Pure io, ogni volta che li guardò vincono sistematicamente. Ovviamente ho girato sullo 0-1 per le m..


----------



## Route66 (16 Febbraio 2020)

Pitermilanista ha scritto:


> Impossibile, perché? Ormai ne mancano solo 14, sono in ballo, ci credono. È la magia della sorpresa clamorosa che li spinge, tipo Leicester.
> Non hanno coppe, e tecnicamente non hanno nulla di meno della Juve ridicola vista anche oggi e certamente nulla meno dell'Inter.
> Non solo non è impossibile, ma comincerei a ritenerli i favoriti tutto sommato, mentre fino ad oggi pensavo lo avrebbe vinto l'Inter.



Concordo.
L'ho scritto in settimana e lo ribadisco: attenzione alla Lazie che ha solo il campionato.....


----------



## IDRIVE (16 Febbraio 2020)

Sono a cena fuori e non l'ho vista, ma pare che Inzaghi abbia dichiarato: "La partita è girata nell'intervallo. Ho fatto un grande discorso motivazionale ai miei ragazzi, ispirandomi al mio grande idolo Conte".
Qualcuno conferma? Grazie.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (16 Febbraio 2020)

Danno addosso la colpa a Padelli, solo perchè non ha parato un tiro piuttosto velenoso che passa tra mille gambe. Che scaricabarili... Non è nemmeno una papera. 
Bel modo di dargli fiducia, chissà con che serenità giocherà la prossima.


----------



## Darren Marshall (16 Febbraio 2020)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Danno addosso la colpa a Padelli, solo perchè non ha parato un tiro piuttosto velenoso che passa tra mille gambe. Che scaricabarili... Non è nemmeno una papera.
> Bel modo di dargli fiducia, chissà con che serenità giocherà la prossima.



Padelli non ha colpe stasera, anzi è stato anche decisivo su Immobile, poteva finire 3-1, li ha tenuti a galla.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (16 Febbraio 2020)

Gli sfinteristi affermano che ci sarebbero due rigori per loro stasera e un rigore inesistente dato alla Nazio. Vedete perché viene da odiarli? Totalmente incapaci di vedere i meriti altrui, dove sarebbero questi rigori per l’Inda? Forse dovevano dargli quello in area dove prende prima il pallone? E quando mai quello della Lazio sarebbe inesistente?


----------



## Darren Marshall (16 Febbraio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Gli sfinteristi affermano che ci sarebbero due rigori per loro stasera e un rigore inesistente dato alla Nazio. Vedete perché viene da odiarli? Totalmente incapaci di vedere i meriti altrui, dove sarebbero questi rigori per l’Inda? Forse dovevano dargli quello in area dove prende prima il pallone? E quando mai quello della Lazio sarebbe inesistente?



Gli è anche andata bene, doveva esserci il rosso al rigore.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (16 Febbraio 2020)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Gli è anche andata bene, doveva esserci il rosso al rigore.



Esatto.


----------



## willcoyote85 (17 Febbraio 2020)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Gli è anche andata bene, doveva esserci il rosso al rigore.



ma che rosso.... ci sta il rigore ma lo sfiora appena e cerca pure di evitarlo. anche se non lo dava non era uno scandalo. 
i rigori per l inter non li ho visti. per quel che ho visto ha arbitrato piuttosto bene


----------



## Darren Marshall (17 Febbraio 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ma che rosso.... ci sta il rigore ma lo sfiora appena e cerca pure di evitarlo. anche se non lo dava non era uno scandalo.
> i rigori per l inter non li ho visti. per quel che ho visto ha arbitrato piuttosto bene



È chiara occasione da gol


----------



## Lollo interista (17 Febbraio 2020)

Giocato peggio al derby imho, partita tattica decisa da episodi


----------



## davidelynch (17 Febbraio 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> bah... grandi feste...
> 
> altro scudetto ai ladri. contenti voi. la lazio è impossibile che vinca. impossibile.



Quello che tu provi per la juve, è identico a quello che io sento per l'inter perciò si gode.


----------



## Solo (17 Febbraio 2020)

Altro esame fallito da Conte. Per ora le partite chiave le ha sbagliate tutte.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (17 Febbraio 2020)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Meglio che non vi dico cosa faccio se a fine campionato l'Indah paga Gonde 12 milioni per arrivare terza come con Spalletti e uscire dalla Champions ai gironi come con Spalletti


----------



## willcoyote85 (17 Febbraio 2020)

Solo ha scritto:


> Altro esame fallito da Conte. Per ora le partite chiave le ha sbagliate tutte.



in un campionato sono tutte partite chiave, tutte danno 3 punti. questi discorsi non li capisco.
la situazione è che l'inter sta facendo un'ottima stagione, anche se di certo non vincerà il campionato.
inutile cercare chiavi di lettura strane... la lazio è forte e all'inter manca un portiere. si è visto che in difesa non sono tranquilli e fanno casini. 
la stanno pagando molto cara questa assenza.


----------



## Solo (17 Febbraio 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> in un campionato sono tutte partite chiave, tutte danno 3 punti. questi discorsi non li capisco.
> la situazione è che l'inter sta facendo un'ottima stagione, anche se di certo non vincerà il campionato.
> inutile cercare chiavi di lettura strane... la lazio è forte e all'inter manca un portiere. si è visto che in difesa non sono tranquilli e fanno casini.
> la stanno pagando molto cara questa assenza.


Perso coi gobbi, perso con la Lazio, autoeliminato in CL con una rimonta da polli...


----------



## willcoyote85 (17 Febbraio 2020)

Solo ha scritto:


> Perso coi gobbi, perso con la Lazio, autoeliminato in CL con una rimonta da polli...



sono state le partite più difficili, ovvio che ci sia un'alta probabilità di perderle.


----------



## James Watson (17 Febbraio 2020)

Questa Lazio è veramente una bella squadra.
Complimenti ad Inzaghi, se ci fosse un premio tipo "most improved team" sarebbe sicuramente loro.
Ci sono alcuni giocatori che sicuramente vorrei portare via loro.


----------



## James Watson (17 Febbraio 2020)

davidelynch ha scritto:


> Quello che tu provi per la juve, è identico a quello che io sento per l'inter perciò si gode.



Straquotone.
Io sinceramente non capisco come si faccia a preferire INDERRRR ai gobbi.
Lo dico persino da simpatizzante del Toro, ma un tifoso del milan non può mai MAI sperare in una vittoria dei .erdazzurri.
Forse questa cosa è meno comprensibile a chi è non è nato e cresciuto a Milano o comunque in zona, ma l'INDEEER è il MALE ASSOLUTO!


----------



## rossonero71 (17 Febbraio 2020)

koti ha scritto:


> Non esageriamo, la Lazio ha un centrocampo che vale tre volte quello dei gobbi. Tare pazzesco.



Vero quello dici ma la cosa principale e il calcio che Inzaghi fa fare ai suoi.

E questo è il segreto principale.

Giocano un calcio misto fatto di fisicità e verticalità spinta al massimo.
Il possesso palla, il giro palla quelle cose che oggi ci spacciano( e c'è gente CH ci crede)per bell gioco a Inzaghi non interessa e stato l'unico allenatore 40enne ad nin andare dietro a una moda che ormai non porta più niente. Merita tutti gli applausi di questo mondo


----------



## rossonero71 (17 Febbraio 2020)

Pitermilanista ha scritto:


> Impossibile, perché? Ormai ne mancano solo 14, sono in ballo, ci credono. È la magia della sorpresa clamorosa che li spinge, tipo Leicester.
> Non hanno coppe, e tecnicamente non hanno nulla di meno della Juve ridicola vista anche oggi e certamente nulla meno dell'Inter.
> Non solo non è impossibile, ma comincerei a ritenerli i favoriti tutto sommato, mentre fino ad oggi pensavo lo avrebbe vinto l'Inter.


Se questa Juve la si da in mano a Allegri o allo stesso Inzaghi 
Questa squadra diventerà quasi imbattibile.

La fortuna di Lazio e inter e quella di aver trovato una squadra guidata da un esteta dove e importante fare sempre un messaggio in più.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (17 Febbraio 2020)

Il motivo per cui l’inter, tolti i tifosi sia chiaro, è meglio della juve?
Fatevi un giro su youtube e guardste i video dei processi su calciopoli e sul doping... io lo sto facendo in questi giorni... e mi chiedo seriamente perchè non ho la forza di smettere di seguire il calcio. Sappiamo, è dimostrato... pero continuiamo a tifare.


----------



## Lollo interista (17 Febbraio 2020)

Pamparulez2 ha scritto:


> Il motivo per cui l’inter, *tolti i tifosi sia chiaro*, è meglio della juve?
> Fatevi un giro su youtube e guardste i video dei processi su calciopoli e sul doping... io lo sto facendo in questi giorni... e mi chiedo seriamente perchè non ho la forza di smettere di seguire il calcio. Sappiamo, è dimostrato... pero continuiamo a tifare.



Ahahah ti giuro, mi sono ribaltato...e a volte ti devo dare ragione


----------



## overlord (17 Febbraio 2020)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Straquotone.
> Io sinceramente non capisco come si faccia a preferire INDERRRR ai gobbi.
> Lo dico persino da simpatizzante del Toro, ma un tifoso del milan non può mai MAI sperare in una vittoria dei .erdazzurri.
> Forse questa cosa è meno comprensibile a chi è non è nato e cresciuto a Milano o comunque in zona, ma l'INDEEER è il MALE ASSOLUTO!



è come scegliere tra la mreda di cane e la mreda di gatto. tifosi compresi.


----------



## Davidoff (17 Febbraio 2020)

Pamparulez2 ha scritto:


> Il motivo per cui l’inter, tolti i tifosi sia chiaro, è meglio della juve?
> Fatevi un giro su youtube e guardste i video dei processi su calciopoli e sul doping... io lo sto facendo in questi giorni... e mi chiedo seriamente perchè non ho la forza di smettere di seguire il calcio. Sappiamo, è dimostrato... pero continuiamo a tifare.



Inda e ladri sono sullo stesso livello, le prime due Coppe dei Campioni dei cugini se le comprò Moratti Senior a suon di Rolex (fu sgamato quando ci provò una terza volta, ma l'arbitro si rifiutò di favorirli), per di più restano mitici i caffè "corretti" di Herrera. La terza CL manco la nomino, una tale serie di rigori non dati, aiuti decisivi e sculate da essere irripetibile. In più ci hanno raggiunto vincendo 5 scudetti (4 + il cartonato, che doveva essere nostro o quanto meno non assegnato) dopo aver segato la concorrenza scatenando Calciopoli e salvandosi nascondendo le intercettazioni su Facchetti (andate in prescrizione).
L'unica differenza è che i ladri sono professionisti da 120 anni, hanno sempre rubato costantemente nel corso dei decenni, mentre l'Inda ha concentrato le porchette nei due periodi vincenti della sua storia.

Detto questo, forza Lazio, dubito che li lasceranno vincere ma restano un'ottima squadra. Hanno anche avuto la loro dose di culo e rigori regalati (14 mi pare, peggio di noi l'anno di Balotelli...), d'altronde è l'unico modo per competere con la mafia torinese.


----------



## Molenko (17 Febbraio 2020)

“Giampaolo meglio di Inzaghi” ancora rido.


----------



## folletto (17 Febbraio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Gli sfinteristi affermano che ci sarebbero due rigori per loro stasera e un rigore inesistente dato alla Nazio. Vedete perché viene da odiarli? Totalmente incapaci di vedere i meriti altrui, dove sarebbero questi rigori per l’Inda? Forse dovevano dargli quello in area dove prende prima il pallone? E quando mai quello della Lazio sarebbe inesistente?



Sono come i gobbi, uguali. Io sono SEMPRE felice quando perdono così come lo sono quando perdono i gobbi. Non tirerò MAI Inda, MAI. Forza Lazietta. Sarebbe troppo bello se arrivassero terzi dopo aver preso l'allenatore gobbo per eccellenza.


----------



## James Watson (17 Febbraio 2020)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> Inda e ladri sono sullo stesso livello, le prime due Coppe dei Campioni dei cugini se le comprò Moratti Senior a suon di Rolex (fu sgamato quando ci provò una terza volta, ma l'arbitro si rifiutò di favorirli), per di più restano mitici i caffè "corretti" di Herrera. La terza CL manco la nomino, una tale serie di rigori non dati, aiuti decisivi e sculate da essere irripetibile. In più ci hanno raggiunto vincendo 5 scudetti (4 + il cartonato, che doveva essere nostro o quanto meno non assegnato) dopo aver segato la concorrenza scatenando Calciopoli e salvandosi nascondendo le intercettazioni su Facchetti (andate in prescrizione).
> L'unica differenza è che i ladri sono professionisti da 120 anni, hanno sempre rubato costantemente nel corso dei decenni, mentre l'Inda ha concentrato le porchette nei due periodi vincenti della sua storia.
> 
> Detto questo, forza Lazio, dubito che li lasceranno vincere ma restano un'ottima squadra. Hanno anche avuto la loro dose di culo e rigori regalati (14 mi pare, peggio di noi l'anno di Balotelli...), d'altronde è l'unico modo per competere con la mafia torinese.



Sottolineo una cosa che rende perfettamente l'idea di quanto siano viscidi e mafiosi come tutti gli altri, forse anche PEGGIO degli altri.
Premetto che si tratta di un aneddoto personale, quindi sentitevi liberi di crederci oppure no.
Ricordo di aver saputo della malattia che stava colpendo Giacinto Facchetti almeno 1, se non due anni prima (non ricordo con precisione) che la notizia diventasse di dominio pubblico, quasi "per caso", attraverso una persona molto vicina all'allora dirigenza del Milan.
Facchetti era allora presidente dell'inter. La persona con cui ne parlai, mi riferì testuale che non ci fosse più nulla da fare.

Ora, la riflessione che ho fatto io è stata questa... se sono riuscito a saperlo io, che ero assolutamente fuori dal mondo del calcio che conta, attraverso un dirigente del Milan dell'epoca... possibile che i vertici dell'inter non fossero a conoscenza della sua grave malattia che di lì a poco avrebbe posto fine alla sua vita? (e lo dico sinceramente: purtroppo).
Possibile che Moratti non sapesse che pacchetti stava morendo?
Uno una volta dice che a pensare male si fa peccato ma ci si azzecca....
Io ho pensato male, ma secondo me Moratti lo sapeva, per quello che certe telefonate le faceva Facchetti.


(ribadisco: questi sono pensieri miei, supportati solo dall'aneddoto personale che vi ho raccontato prima, non avrei alcuna prova per dimostrare che sia andata veramente così)


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (17 Febbraio 2020)

Certo che il parruccone non ne sbaglia una...tutte le partite decisive le vince in scioltezza 
Bilancio provvisorio del Guardiola dei poveri...eliminato ai gironi di Champions e terzo in campionato...lo stesso ha fatto Spalletti...con 200 milioni di euro in meno


----------

